# bedding for pigeons



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

what would be the best bedding for a pigeon. sand, stone, concrete ,wood chips, shavings, shredded paper. thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

depends.......is it for the floor, nest boxes, nest bowls?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Doesn't bedding mean nest boxes?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maybe, but why would you put stones in a nest box??


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

He must mean the type of floor for the birds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That's why I asked............I'm not sure what he means.
You wouldn't put stones in a nest box or nest bowl, but I wouldn't think you'd even consider putting shredded paper on the floor...............


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Let's just go with---" What would be the best bedding for pigeons! This leaves a lot open for discussion because so much stuff can and is used for bedding that naming just one thing is really tough, so to start off I would say the natural things first ( assuming for a nest bowl bedding is what is being asked) like pine needles, tobacco stems to name a few! Now if he means for the floor of the loft or the nest box this could be a whole new ball game, with wood shavings, or wood pellets to name a couple! BOTTOM LINE PLEASE BE A LITTLE MORE CLEARER IN WHAT YOUR ASKING LOL LMAO BECAUSE WE DON"T ALWAYS HAVE A CRYSTAL BALL IN FRONT OF US OR DO WE LOL!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I use this stuff for my house birds*

It's good in their nest baskets in the house because it vacumms up easily. Doesn't matter what you put in their cages they will find a way to throw some of it out on the floor.

NAB 

http://www.petco.com/product/14237/Eco-Nest-for-Birds.aspx


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

lol sorry for the misunderstanding... i meant for the floor. and i was considering shredded paper because my dad recycles old newspapers and shreds them as animal bedding and it works for horses but i guess not pigeons. would sand be a good option? because i have that all round the island lol .


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*sand used to be considered the best*

I don't know what the experts are saying is best today.

I use a mixture of sand, ground corn cob and wood shavings. Basically, the idea is to use most anything that you can keep dry and rake easily to remove any build up of manure.

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would think sand would be a pretty good choice. I'd have to buy it and I've got WAY too much floor space to try to cover, so I don't use anything, except a scraper.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

yea i was thinking sand would keep it dry and very easy to clean .. i guess ill go with sand then . thanks for the help.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

ryan said:


> lol sorry for the misunderstanding... i meant for the floor. and i was considering shredded paper because my dad recycles old newspapers and shreds them as animal bedding and it works for horses but i guess not pigeons. would sand be a good option? because i have that all round the island lol .


I just noticed the location you are from! You have the luckiest pigeons on Earth! 

I have tried wood shavings, or that wood pulp that expands with a little water, straw, bare concrete...now i am about to try corn cob litter. Keeps those birds on their toes!  I like to fill their nest boxes with aspen shavings though. Cleans up nice and no scent.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> You wouldn't put stones in a nest box or nest bowl,..............


This made me chuckle thinking about gizmo and lucky when they first got together.They had nest bowls but i didn't think of bedding and in the aviary i have stone chippings.One day i went into the shed and they had carried in loads of the flatest chippings and put them in the bowl for a nest.Needless to say i gave them plenty of sticks and stuff after that.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I use just a dusting of shavings...just enough to soak up moist droppings. scrape and then add a little more in the heavier soiled places...sounds like sand is the way to go for you though...let us know how it turns out for you.


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

TheSnipes said:


> I just noticed the location you are from! You have the luckiest pigeons on Earth!


i know lol im glad i live in barbados. everything is 20 mins away .. literally it can take me 2 hours to drive around the perimeter of barbados lol.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

If I curl up very tightly maybe I could fit in one of your next boxes?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

nabisho said:


> It's good in their nest baskets in the house because it vacumms up easily. Doesn't matter what you put in their cages they will find a way to throw some of it out on the floor.
> 
> NAB
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/14237/Eco-Nest-for-Birds.aspx



Thanks, Nab! I'll have to check that out for Mr. Squeaks and Dom & Gimie.

I give Squeaks shredded paper (not newspaper). I will put a pile next to his basket and in 5 minutes they are all gone.......under him! 

Shi

P.S. My friend is from Barbados, Ryan, but raised in the States. She loves to visit family and friends but the air fares are really getting high!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I've been using this deep litter system around the inside of the loft using wood pellets 2 inches deep and seems to be working out pretty good, when i need to, a little vacuuming cleans it up good and the contents of the shop vac go to the garden for recycling!










Shot with DSC-W5 at 2008-05-07


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Thanks, Nab! I'll have to check that out for Mr. Squeaks and Dom & Gimie.
> 
> I give Squeaks shredded paper (not newspaper). I will put a pile next to his basket and in 5 minutes they are all gone.......under him!
> 
> ...


yeah i know its ridiculous! too bad ill have to soajk up the paradise myself


----------



## Morrette (Mar 25, 2008)

I use Equine Pine. It is highly compressed saw dust in pellet form. If you mist it with water it expands about 5 times and crushes dry or wet as you walk on it. It effectively acts like sand and is easy to clean up to use as fertilizer around the yard. About $5 /bag. 5 bags are recommended for a horse stall to give you and idea of area. I use about one bag every 6 weeks to cover 80 sq.ft.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Welcome to pt, you forgot to mention that it has a pleasant odor to it, the only reason i stopped using it was that it broke down much too quickly IMHO so i went with the solid wood pellets instead!


----------



## ryan (Mar 17, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Thanks, Nab! I'll have to check that out for Mr. Squeaks and Dom & Gimie.
> 
> I give Squeaks shredded paper (not newspaper). I will put a pile next to his basket and in 5 minutes they are all gone.......under him!
> 
> ...


what is her/his name if you don't mind me asking?


----------

